# can i boot from DVD-RW?



## nexus 66 (Jun 7, 2006)

i have an ISO image that i need burned to a disk and then booted from however i have no CDs of any kind large enough and my attempts at using DVDs haven't gone very well. a desktop computer i have takes one of the burned DVD-RWs and has a black screen with a blinking horizontal line for a while then carrys on booting my laptop however loads an extremely odd image of random blocks of colour and symbols (some blinking) against the black before booting i have to restart the machine and remove the disk fr a complete boot. what i need to know is if it is possible to boot an image from a DVD-RW and if it may just be a dogy ISO i have.

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've booted from DVD-RW media, so it's certainly possible. If I'm doing testing, I frequently use DVD-RW or CD-RW media so I can just erase it after I'm done.


----------

